# The Hobbit



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2007)

"The Hobbit" is simply about the original adventures of Bilbo Baggins, as he joins with a group of dwarves under the leadership of Gandalf to go slay a dragon – which will incidentally lead to Bilbo discovering the One Ring, that becomes the later focus of "Lord of the Rings".


  "The Hobbit" is filled with memorable scenes, which have a genuine charm and sense of adventure. This is the original classic. It is superbly crafted, evocatively filled, and imaginatively written fantasy adventure.


  And it is far more homogenous than LOTR, which often does not appear to know whether to be fairy tale or dark fantasy, and rushes key conflicts. The Hobbit suffers none of that, being wonderfully constructed. It's fantasy adventure at its most charismatic.


----------



## Erin99 (Oct 13, 2007)

And, of course, it has a talking dragon in it. 

You can't forget Smaug!


Good review, Brian. I read your post in announcements before I came here. Nice to see so many books reviewed, now!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 14, 2007)

Excellent and perceptive review! I couldn't agree more. For my money's worth, Tolkien's true masterpiece was _The Hobbit_, not _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------

